# RePost : Armadillo Eggs



## txbbqman (Feb 6, 2009)

*Thought I would re-post this since it seems to be lost in never never land

Remember I made this first batch in the oven because I made such a small amount. I have since made a ton in the smoker and the smoke gives them a much better flavor*


  Some folks call these lil critters Armadillo Eggs and I like the name so gonna stick with it and boy are they good.

  First, this is the way I make them
take Jalapenos, cut off the      top and core out the seeds and veins
Stuff with your choice of      stuffing. I used cream cheese
Take a pre-made sausage patty      and flatten it out
place Jalapeno on flat patty      and roll up. Make sure sausage isnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t to thin as it will blow out as you      will see in the pics.
roll this in seasoned bread      crumbs
Smoke the on your pit @ 250      for about 1 â€“ 1  Â½  hors or until the sausage is done
Eat and Enjoy
The Ingredients






  Getting ready to roll





  Going in the oven





  Out of the oven





  One cut open






  Hope yâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]all enjoy


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 6, 2009)

I did those at home. They are really good!! I mixed a little biquick in with the sauage. It seemed to help hold them together a little more.


----------



## morkdach (Feb 6, 2009)

armadillo eggs oh yea


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice Q my friend. Sounds like a quick and tasty treat.


----------



## darrin (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks tasty!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 7, 2009)

Those look soooooo goooood! I gotta try them sometime! Thanks for reposting.


----------

